# Boston Whaler Gheenoe



## Nathan.16m (9 mo ago)

My dad and I built this gheenoe over the span of 2021 and I am quite proud of how it turned out so I figured I’d share it. I joke around that it’s a Boston Whaler Gheenoe because we packed a ton of extra foam under the decks and all the decks are PVC board so they’re completely waterproof. Also has a 2021 9.9 Tohatsu, a grab bar with a garmin, rear livewell in front of the cooler with re-circ and a raw water port, rocker panel, 18ft push pole, an 8ft anchor pole and a fresh paint on the hull. Might have forgotten something but that’s basically it, I want to add a jack plate to squeeze a few more MPH out of it and get skinnier.
Feel free to let me know what you think or how well you think we did with it. Before we started this build it was as basic as a gheenoe comes.


----------



## Nathan.16m (9 mo ago)

I do love the boat, but wouldn’t mind selling or trading for something different.


----------



## Mac 763 (11 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Sounds like someones getting "2 ft idis" 😁👍😎you've come to the right place nice rig 👍😎
And welcome !


----------



## Radik315 (10 mo ago)

Sweet rig


----------

